# 10 euro für 20 zeilen? anfänger sucht DRINGEND Hilfe!!!



## Snakeaj (15. Jun 2004)

wollte mal checken ob es ohne login geht!

--


nun zu meinem problem!

ich brauche bis donnerstag ein programm, welches mir ein paar zufällige kreise zeichnet, diese per knopfdruck der größe nach sortiert und per knopfdruck wieder von vorne anfängt!

bis auf das sortieren habe ich das programm fertig!
jetzt sollte ich mit bubblesort die kreise sortieren und neu ausgeben lassen!


meine frage

hat jemand lust mir das zu machen?
gratis oder wenns sein muss für geld!

wichtig dabei ist nur, dass ich es sehr sehr sehr schnell brauche - also bis morgen oder spätestens Donnerstag mittag!


ein freund von mir hat das selbe problem mit ein paar modifikationen - also wäre ein doppelter deal möglich!


vielen dank

bitte per mail an 
snakeaj@gmx.at

mitteilen ob du mir hilfst!

vielen dank noch mal
Sn|AJ|ke


----------



## alpi (15. Jun 2004)

also, unter http://www.cs.ubc.ca/spider/harrison/Java/sorting-demo.html findest du so einige Sortieralgorithmen daruntern auch das bubblesort. Alles mit Beispielen und dem Quelltext zum Download. 
ansonsten weiter googlen ... dann gibt es bestimmt auch eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung  :bae:


----------



## Snakeaj (15. Jun 2004)

danke, aber ich hab schon mal zahlen mit bubblesort soritiert.

leider bin ich so ein anfänger, dass ich das eine mit dem anderen nicht kombinieren kann  :cry: 

deswegen hier mein aufruf!

BITTE

kann mir das jemand machen?


thx


----------



## K-Man (16. Jun 2004)

Wie wärs, wenn du einfach die Größe der Kreise als Kriterium für den Bubblesort verwendest? Dann kannst mit dem kleinesten Kreis anfangen. Der nächste Kreis beginnt dann dort, wo der vorherige aufgehört hat (für den Fall, dass du sie auch optisch ordnen sollst...)


----------



## nArF (16. Jun 2004)

jo, als SortierKriterium einfach den Integer KreisRadius nehmen .p
Dann klappts auch beim Nachbarn .p

Also ich nehme mal an, dass der Kresiradius die Einheit "Pixel" hat.


----------



## Snakeaj (16. Jun 2004)

hallo


bis zum sortieren komm ich nicht

ich scheitere daran, dass die kreise beim "onclickevent" erstellt werden
und das nächste objekt schon wieder das alte überschreibt!

wo kann ich das denn sichern?

kann mir das jemand machen?
ich zahle auch was dafür
aber ich brauch das so dringend, dass ich schon am verzweifeln bin!


BITTE

Snakeaj


----------



## bygones (16. Jun 2004)

mhm - "onclickevent" klingt ganz nach JavaScript  ???:L


----------



## Snakeaj (16. Jun 2004)

hat keiner lust mir die 5 zeilen zu schreiben?
ich zahl auch dafür

also einfach per icq an 164058312 piepsen oder snakeaj@gmx.at

und ich sag was ich genau brauch und das geld gibts dann sofort aufs konto!!

also?

vielen dank


----------

